# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Βοήθεια στην επιλογή μεγαφώνου

## KOSTAS.

Γειά σας

Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας για την επιλογή μεγαφώνου.
Έχω δύο καμπίνες με διάσταση:
Ύψος 63cm Πλάτος 33cm Βάθος 23cm και μέγεθος μεγαφώνου 10 ίντσες. 

Ο ενισχυτής που έχω είναι ο Yamaha CA-1000 ( http://www.thevintageknob.org/yamaha-CA-1000.html ).

Τα χρήματα που θέλω να διαθέσω είναι μέχρι 100 ευρώ

----------


## draco1

Επειδή τα πράγματα δεν είναι και τόσο απλά δες *εδώ* για θεωρία

----------

windmill82 (02-08-14)

----------


## KOSTAS.

> Επειδή τα πράγματα δεν είναι και τόσο απλά δες *εδώ* για θεωρία



Γνωρίζω οτι είναι κάτι πολυσύνθετο και όχι απλό. Έχω διαβάσει θεωρία και  έχω ψάξει αρκετά για μεγάφωνο. Απλά το ηχείο είναι λίγο ρευστό, όσον  αφορά το αποτέλεσμα. και οι διαφορές μεταξύ των μεγαφώνων πολλές φορές  είναι μικρές.
Απο κεί και πέρα αν έχει ακούσει κάποιος ένα καλό μεγάφωνο, ή γνωρίζει μια καλή εταιρεία, θα ήθελα να μου προτείνει. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## xifis

κοιτα μπορεις να δοκιμασεις καποιο φτηνο δεκαρι,κ απο κει κ επειτα να μαζεψεις οτι λειπει με τα μπασοπριμα η κανα εκουαλαιζερ.
μπορεις να βρεις κ με κανα 20ευρο.

για κατι ακριβοτερο νομιζω θα δωσεις τσαμπα λεφτα.δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.κ βασικη προυποθεση,νομιζω οτι ειναι λιγο ρηχες οι καμπινες σου για δεκαρι.λογικα εχουν σχεδιαση "παλιας" σχολης.

οποτε μη το ψαχνεις.βαλε οτι βρεις απανω να κανεις τη δουλεια σου.

----------


## xsterg

απο οτι καταλαβα το κριτηριο σου ειναι να χωραει μεσα στην τρυπα της καμπινας. απο εκει και περα βαλε οτι βρεις. μην περιμενεις ομως σοβαρο ηχο. ο ηχος δεν μπαλωνεται.

----------


## windmill82

δυο αξιοπρεπεις εταιρειες που θα μπορουσα να σου αναφερω ειναι η monacor και η BnC. Επισης παραγουμε και στην Ελλαδα τα gemini (Λαρισσα) . Παλιοτερα κυκλοφορουσαν και τα πολωνικα tonsil ,πολυ φθηνα και αξιοπρεπεστατα για την τιμη τους αλλα τελευταια δεν τα βλεπω ... Οπως ειπαν και οι συναδερφοι παραπανω , οι διαστασεις των καμπινων που εχεις ειναι ιδιαιτερες και ετσι δεν ξερω αν θα "δεσουν" . Ισως η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να βρεις ενα 10αρι φθηνιαρικο κινεζικο και οτι γινει , γιατι φαντασου απογοητευση να αγορασεις πχ 2 ακριβα και να μην μπορουν να παιξουν με τις καμπινες σου...

----------


## KOSTAS.

Η αλήθεια είναι πως τα προηγούμενα μεγάφωνα που είχα ηταν Tonsil και μάλιστα οχτάρια. 
( τα ειχα προσαρμόσει με ξύλινα στεφάνια, τα οποια δεν τα εχω αφαιρέσει ακόμα)

Συγκεκριμένα [ http://archiwumallegro.pl/tonsil_sww...519213141.html ]
Απο τα οποία ήμουν ευχαριστημένος αλλα κόπηκαν οι μεμβράνες απο την πολυκαιρία
και είπα να τα αντικαταστήσω με μεγαλύτερα αφού υπάρχει και ο 'σχετικός' χώρος 
απο το κατασκευαστή. 
-
Συν οτι άλλαξα και ενισχυτή, απο τον Luxman Lv 100 [ http://www.hifiengine.com/manual_lib...n/lv-100.shtml ]
και ένα equalizer επίσης της Luxman G 100 έβαλα τον Yamaha CA-1000.

Αρχικά κοίταζα για αυτα [ http://www.djshop.gr/pd/skytec-woofe...ath=-453256120 ]
Απο την άλλη σκέφτομαι και για οχτάρια. 
(απέρριψα εν μέρη τα Tonsil γιατί είναι στα 5ohm και δεν ξέρω τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχω)

----------


## Panοs

κωστα αν δεν εχει αγορασει ακομα μεγαφωνα προτημησε μεγαφωνα με σκληρη αναρτιση...
σε αυτα τα φτινιαρικα μεγαφωνα η αναρτιση ειναι λαστιχενια και μετα απο λιγο καιρο ξερενετε και σκιζετε...
η κουτα σου ειναι στα 47 λιτρα...
δεν βλεπω τον λογο να μην παιξει καλα ενα 10ιντσο....
για κληστη κουτα τα λιτρα ειναι πολλα..
για bass reflex ειναι μια χαρα...
αν ενδιαφερεσε μπορω να σου κανω μια προσομοιωση με ενα 10ιντσο να δεις πως θα παει...

----------

